# G5 Montecs and lack of blood trail for anyone? Reviews please!



## Drenalin1980 (Oct 23, 2009)

Shot with g5 went about 30 yards, small blood trail.


----------



## cmalone1 (Nov 12, 2008)

I have always had a great SHORT blood trail...deer usually dies within sight!!


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Drenalin1980 said:


> Shot with g5 went about 30 yards, small blood trail.


Thats pretty much... a perfect shot there. Top of the heart, both lungs I assume?


----------



## quickz (Oct 18, 2006)

I just switched to the G5 and can say they are very accurate---same spot as field points out to 50yds. Curious to see how well they take down a deer.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

There is no reason to think the blood trail would be anymore or less than any other 3 blade head that is the same diameter with similarly sharp blades. I've had incredible blood trails and very sparse blood trails from what I thought were pretty much identical hits. Many times deer go down within 75 yards and leave very light blood trails because they've bled out internally.


----------



## zachperry09 (Aug 23, 2010)

I helped track my friends doe last night, shot it with a montec, double lunged her, she went 75 yds, and very small blood trail, needless to say after class im buying some expandables


----------



## pahunter36 (Jan 3, 2009)

I took 3 deer last year with the montec and had good blood trails on both, however it wouldnt have mattered much since I saw them all go down....all within 50 yds.


----------



## pahunter36 (Jan 3, 2009)

sorry wrong button....2 deer


----------



## Brandon324 (Oct 12, 2007)

zachperry09 said:


> I helped track my friends doe last night, shot it with a montec, double lunged her, she went 75 yds, and very small blood trail, needless to say after class im buying some expandables


Can't argue with results, you found her. Some of my best shoots were into the off shoulder and left small blood trails but what matters is with a quality shot a deer should be down inside 100 yards. Low Exit wounds are probably the single best way to get a good blood trail. I don't know of an expandable that will out penetrate a good COC fixed blade head so to increase the odds of an exit wound I stick with a fixed blade.


----------



## RyanC (Jul 19, 2010)

I have messed around with several broadheads and I always find myself going back to montecs. I have had some light blood trails, but they always lead to the deer though. By light, I don't mean droplets of blood, they are still decent bloodtrails but they don't (and usually won't) look like a functioning rage 2 blade wound. Hope this helps


----------



## Ruthunter87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes, thanks guys. I am going to be practicing with some tonight. Love the looks of the low profile though.


----------



## flintwood (Aug 8, 2010)

Ruthunter87 said:


> Yes, thanks guys. I am going to be practicing with some tonight. Love the looks of the low profile though.


Their good broadheads, you'll have good and poor bloodtrails with every head depending on the shot. Buddy of mine killed two last year with Montecs and we followed both trails easy at a full walk and they led right to dead deer. They aren't the cheapest but if you can afford them they'll do the job well.


----------



## sirkle (Nov 3, 2009)

My buddy shot a doe with them last year. They were the Montec CS version, which is supposed to be sharper, but, whatever. Anyway, he got a complete pass thru from about 20 yards with a 60 lb PSE Baby G which I thought was great. However, the blood trail was crap. Literally, just drops. Well, she ran about 60-70 yds and collapsed a bean field, very much still alive. We stalked up to within about 35 yds of her (very windy day) and noticed she was still alive so he put another one in her. Well, at that point she actually jumped up and ran another 120-150 yds and collapsed again. Keep in mind none of these shots were back, they were all in the boiler room. The second arrow stayed in her. Well, we saw her crash so we really didn't need to follow the tiny blood trail, so we crept up on her again and he put a 3rd arrow right into the goods and she FINALLY expired. She was one tough old momma doe and just didn't want to die I guess! I love COC heads, but after that there's no way I'm using a Montec. The penetration was great, but they just didn't create the damage and blood trail I expected.


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

Kstigall said:


> *There is no reason to think the blood trail would be anymore or less than any other 3 blade head that is the same diameter with similarly sharp blades.* I've had incredible blood trails and very sparse blood trails from what I thought were pretty much identical hits. Many times deer go down within 75 yards and leave very light blood trails because they've bled out internally.


Ding! Ding! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!!!!!! took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## achiro (Jan 26, 2009)

I've switched away from them. They are a good head but I just can't get them as sharp as I really want(Yes I use the CS) and I do personally believe that is why there isn't as much blood. I've used several broadheads over the years and these consistently leave less blood than any others I've used. Yes, the animals are just as dead but there are choices out there that will kill and leave more blood while doing it.


----------



## avincent (Sep 25, 2009)

if you are not getting a good trail then it wasn't a good hit or your heads weren't sharp.


----------



## achiro (Jan 26, 2009)

Nitro1970 said:


> Ding! Ding! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!!!!!! took the words right out of my mouth


Yes with "similarly sharp blades" being the key phrase there. IMO, if you can get the blades as sharp as a slick, thunderhead, or muzzy just to name a few, then you will have just as good of a blood trail. I can't so I am switching to something else.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

shot a doe a couple years back double lung very little blood but she only went 50 yds


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

i shot a deer a few years back with a Montech and made what might have been the best placed shot i ever made. it went in midbody middle of the ribs and exited low on the other side in front of the leg right thru both lungs and top of the heart. the arrow had more blood on it than any other i can ever recall. the blood trail started out fairly light and then completely stopped. we found the deer by just looking. the Montechs shoot great and are very tough but they just arent sharp. the G5 Stryker is a great alternative if you ask me. super accurate scary sharp and it may not be quite as tough as the Montech but very very tough for a replaceable blade head.


----------



## huskyarcher (Feb 2, 2009)

I had this same problem with muzzy 4 blades the other day on a doe, i watched her go down as a doulble lunged her but man, i was disgusted with the trail! just little drops here and there....the exit hole was low and evrything. Maybe all fixed blades have this problem at times????


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

sirkle said:


> My buddy shot a doe with them last year. They were the Montec CS version, which is supposed to be sharper, but, whatever. Anyway, he got a complete pass thru from about 20 yards with a 60 lb PSE Baby G which I thought was great. However, the blood trail was crap. Literally, just drops. Well, she ran about 60-70 yds and collapsed a bean field, very much still alive. We stalked up to within about 35 yds of her (very windy day) and noticed she was still alive so he put another one in her. Well, at that point she actually jumped up and ran another 120-150 yds and collapsed again. Keep in mind none of these shots were back, they were all in the boiler room. The second arrow stayed in her. Well, we saw her crash so we really didn't need to follow the tiny blood trail, so we crept up on her again and he put a 3rd arrow right into the goods and she FINALLY expired. She was one tough old momma doe and just didn't want to die I guess! I love COC heads, but after that there's no way I'm using a Montec. The penetration was great, but they just didn't create the damage and blood trail I expected.


If the shot truely was in the boiler room meaning a heart/double lung shot there is absolutely no way she would have lived more than a minute doesn't matter what head you are using so I'm not buying that the shot was in the boiler room. 

And as it has been said a million times before Montecs will never ever ever ever ever feel as sharp as a trick,muzzy or any other blade becuase the angle of the blades are different....no matter what anyone says there the most durable head out there.


----------



## Rathbuck (Jul 19, 2004)

Don't know why, but I've never had great luck with Montec heads and blood trails. I never lost a deer with them, but never had tremendous blood trails either. Most deer went down within 75-100 yards. I've had much better blood trails with other heads. 

Again, I can't explain it - almost every shot was a pass-through (can't think of any that weren't), but very little blood.


----------



## DJ Trout (Dec 12, 2007)

The Montecs are tough and accurate, but of the 5 or 6 deer I shot with them, almost all of them had a less than desirable blood trails which left me feeling less confident about using them.
I will also say, of those deer, all but one died within sight. I really like the head, but switched to Buzzcuts last year and I am not dissappointed at all. Just my 2 cents. Good luck!! DJ


----------



## Ruthunter87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Guys I would like to hear some more feedback on these. Why is the blood trail so light with these compaired to other heads? This could make a marginal shot a disaster without blood to follow. So is it a angle thing? Tree stand vs. ground? angle would be considerably different on the deer for allowing blood?


----------



## Struttinhoyt88 (Jul 3, 2008)

If you put it where it counts I don't give a [email protected] what broadhead you shoot it'll do the job....

Montec's have shot great for me... I killed several deer in the past with em, Didn't have one go over 65 yds...

Hell I killed 3 last year with the same arrow and broadhead, sharpin' them on a diamond stone and put it threw another one.... They are the most durable broadhead on the market hands down...


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Ruthunter87 said:


> Guys I would like to hear some more feedback on these. Why is the blood trail so light with these compaired to other heads? This could make a marginal shot a disaster without blood to follow. So is it a angle thing? Tree stand vs. ground? angle would be considerably different on the deer for allowing blood?


I would believe it cause most people don't bother to sharpen there heads right outta the package.and even for the ones that do,these heads are made of some pretty tuff metal,and require a lil more effort to sharpen than some are willing to put into them.jmho


----------



## Ruthunter87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Come on guys lets see some kills with the Montecs! I am using these either way this season. Just wanted to hear what everyone thought about these. From the sounds of it I am getting a few different things on feelings of the Montec:

1. Very Accurate like a field point
2. Drops deer within site 
3. Very Little blood on tracking
4. Very Tough Head 
5. Needs sharpened right out of the package! 

To me it seems bad to have to sharpen them right out of the package? Especially for what we already pay for them...Then you have others who say after you sharpen them they will never fly as good? Hmm...


----------



## cmalone1 (Nov 12, 2008)

I have sharpened mine MANY times and they still fly just as great as the day I bought them...you have to make sure that you sharpen all sides evenly...This might be why people aren't getting them to fly great cuz they're grinding one side down and leave the others alone


----------



## achiro (Jan 26, 2009)

Ruthunter87 said:


> Guys I would like to hear some more feedback on these. Why is the blood trail so light with these compaired to other heads? This could make a marginal shot a disaster without blood to follow. So is it a angle thing? Tree stand vs. ground? angle would be considerably different on the deer for allowing blood?


My belief is that they just aren't as sharp. You put any broadhead through both lungs and/or the heart and the animal is going to die. I think it has something to do with how many arteries/capillaries it cuts on the way through though. It wasn't too long ago that all you heard about with broadheads was how sharp they were now it seems most focus on flight(I suppose because of the speeds we are throwing the arrows these days). The Montecs fly great, are easy to tune, and yes, are very durable. I just think they need to be sharper to give you the blood trails we like. 

BTW, I used the flat stone and the pull through that G5 sells to sharpen and just couldn't get an edge as sharp as I can with other broadheads. I have gone back to a replaceable blade style though just because I think they are the sharpest of all of them.


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

I shot one this year with a montec CS that anyone could have followed. Red carpet for 30yds to where he piled up.
He ran a total of about 90yds but the 1st 60 were in water where he came out to where he fell was 30 yds covered in blood. As he ran you could see the blood gushing out his side. Awesome BH IMO.


----------



## Buick80 (Mar 18, 2009)

Last year Halloween - Kansas 17pt non-typical. Montec, about a 15 yard shot. Didnt get a pass thru but had a decent blood trail and found him 50 yards away in the dark. Love this head, they are fun to sharpen too. I like the CS version


----------



## presmyk (Nov 17, 2009)

Brandon324 said:


> Can't argue with results, you found her. Some of my best shoots were into the off shoulder and left small blood trails but what matters is with a quality shot a deer should be down inside 100 yards. Low Exit wounds are probably the single best way to get a good blood trail. I don't know of an expandable that will out penetrate a good COC fixed blade head so to increase the odds of an exit wound I stick with a fixed blade.



it does not take much to get a exit hole on a deer, the chest is only around 12 inches deep


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Coming from 30+ years of shooting trad gear and hunting with two blade heads such as the Zwickey Eskimo and Magnus II, it take some experience and effort to get a solid COC head sharp. However once you get it down, they are very deadly and can be reused over and over. It may very well be that the replacement type blades are sharper right out of the box due to the angle of the blade, but the Montec has a good reputation for accuracy and putting down game. As others mentioned, the angle on a three blade head is different and sometimes doesn't feel as sharp. Trad guys who shoot Woodsman and Snuffers report the same observation and some have gone to a paper wheel to get them really sharp. A few strokes on a flat diamond hone may not be enough. A hunting buddy of mine shoots them and like many others report, the deer tend to die in sight. A question...........do you expandable shooters check your blades for sharpness before hunting?????


----------



## TCDXT (Jan 20, 2008)

Very accurate for me, shot a doe last year with one and could not find any blood to tell what direction she went because it was so thick. Finally found her and she did bleed some but in the dark it is not easy to find and I got the lung and the heart.
I think it is good but I am considering the rage this year.


----------



## maxxis man (Apr 3, 2010)

I used them for a couple years but switched to slick tricks a couple years ago. I loved the way the Montecs flew but I liked the extra blade on the tricks. It's also easier to swap the blades out instead of trying to sharpen the Montecs. If you do use them they are an excellent head and will do the job if placed correctly. Good luch.


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

Shot my buck last year with a Montec and he went 40 yds and piled up. They are all I use. I for absolute sure wouldn't use some gimmicky expandable.


----------



## PASSTHROUGH (May 21, 2002)

I have taken a bunch of deer using the Montec. They fly great and are extremely durable. I sharpen them right out of the package to get a mirror like edge on them. Great blood trails.

2005 Minnesota - 144 gross









2007 Minnesota - 160 gross









Glen


----------



## WayOfTheSamurai (Apr 17, 2010)

Shot a few deer with them. All but one had massive bloodtrails. The one that didnt was a perfect shot and the deer dropped within sight so it didnt matter. I did look for a blood trail but I didnt look hard since I could see the deer laying dead. All other ones had trails a blind man could follow.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I use Montec 125's and like them a lot. They're probably the 5th different broadhead I've used over the years and they compare favorably to all the others, that's why I'm using them again this year. I've shot deer with Thunderheads, Muzzies, Wasps, Slick Tricks, and Montecs and they all kill deer and they all are capable of giving you strong or weak bloodtrails depending on the shot. But for accuracy, toughness, penetration, bloodtrails, and the ability to re-use them with a little sharpening I'm pretty pleased with Montecs.


----------



## brown35 (Aug 24, 2006)

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/brown30/?action=view&current=SANY0120.jpg

Double Lunged this guy last year with my 85 grain montecs. Haven't had any trouble with these heads since I started shooting them. Shot 2 bucks with them.


----------



## KickerPoint79 (Jan 18, 2006)

I hunted with them a couple of years ago and shot six animals. First off was three does and a hog which dropped in sight, so I didn't really pay attention to the blood trail. Next
up was a nice buck with a double lung shot. This buck did make it out of sight so I had to trail. The blood was very good and I found him piled up about 60 yards from the stand. 
Finally I shot another doe, once a again a perfect double lunger. I got down and retrieved my arrow which was covered in blood and only a couple spots on ground. So I proceed up the trail where she went and found zero blood. Luckily she on made it 50 yards and dropped right before she reached thick cover. Zero blood on the trail and there wasn't even any 
on the ground where she lay. Two clean holes through the lungs and nothing! It was weird and something I had never experienced using Spitfires for years. Anyway I had success
with them but that one incident made me wonder about them. I switched back to Spitfires the next year. Maybe it was a freak thing or maybe not.


----------



## R Grundy (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm always checking my heads and sharpening them when they aren't up to my standards. On the old Fred Bear movies you'll notice these guys were always fussing with their broadheads. Fred had a little file he carried in a sheath to sharpen his. Here's the damage to the off shoulder from a Montec. Here's my favorite bloodtrail with a Montec. He staggered the last few yards and the blood just poured out.


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

I have a test that I have used on just about every type of broadhead I have ever used. The broadhead wrench is usually somewhere else other than with me when I am tightening the heads. (I use the tiny rubber o-rings behind all my heads to keep them secure and allow me to align them with my fletching.) Inevitably the last bit of pressure with bare fingers on at least one head causes it to slip in my hand. Montecs pass the test with flying colors; I leave a blood trail all the way to the bathroom!


----------



## 30feetup (Dec 14, 2008)

They fly true.....I have had excellent results with them.


----------



## valleyhunter (Apr 24, 2007)

Last year was my first year of "really" bowhunting and I used the Montecs. I shot two deer the same morning (buck and doe) (see pics) Both deer left a VERY faint blood trail but both were dead within 80 yards. I will add that I put two poor shots on the deer. Both shots were too far back so I am blaming the poor blood trail on ME! I went ahead and bought a pack of the CS heads for this year. I think it was just the cool blackish color that got me! 

I would like to have some help sharpening these heads. I really have no idea how to! Could anyone give a description how you sharpen your Montecs?


----------



## doverpack12 (May 19, 2010)

If you want another opinion. I shot a bull elk at 50 yards 2 weeks ago and followed 2 three inch wide trails of blood the 50 yards to him. My heads shoot right with field points out to 60 yards and probably beyond but i don't shoot that far. Use the G5 sportsman sharpener and these will be sharp as razors.


----------



## Elite One (Feb 1, 2009)

A buddy of mine was hunting one of my stands last year and shot a doe with a Montec at 22 yds. standing perfectly broadside. He got a complete pass through, and the arrow had decent blood on it. We looked around very, very, close where the deer was standing and couldn't find anything. No hair or blood. I walked in the direction the deer ran and still couldn't find a drop. I kind of knew where the deer liked to travel, so I eased very slowly in that direction. About 100 yds. later, there she lay. Perfect hole, center mass, about 4 inches behind the shoulder right through both lungs. I turned the deer over and there was hardly any blood on the ground. We could have easily lost that deer. Just one of those weird situations. Sometimes it just happens that way. The broadhead killed the deer. It just didn't bleed. I did notice that the entrance and exit holes were very small. Almost like they kind of sealed up. I think the outcome would have been much more devestating if he would have been shooting a Rage. Just my opinion. One month later he shot a 10 pt. in Illinois that I had to track, but this time there was a blood trail to follow, and the deer ran about the same distance. He switched to a Rage on that one.


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

i just got done with my season and i used the original montecs and have zero complains. i shot 2 bucks and both went less than 40 yards each. 2 deer under a total of 80 yards. needless to say i didnt have to blood trail either one both went down in sight. i dont really know what the blood trails looked like and i wish i could go back and follow them just to see. but either way they both died close and i cant complain. the blades were pretty dull after they passed thru both deer but i resharpend them and they were ready to go again. btw i used the same arrow and head on both bucks. it comes down to shot placement for a good blood trail. there are alot sharper heads out there but montecs are tough and simple. no failing or moving parts. another thing to remember on blood trails are size of the wounds. i had a buddy shoot a buck with a rage 2 blade and i was def impressed with entry and exit wound size and amount of blood but you gotta remember how big the hole the head cut was. if you cut your arm with a hole the size of rage you would have a lot more blood fall out than if you made a small cuz size of a montec. big difference. but i prefer simple no moving and failing parts thats why i stick with a coc type head. and both deer went the same distance so there is no proof a bigger whole kills em quicker. not to mention they penetrate like crazy. here are the pics of my bucks entrance and exit wounds nothing to say wow about but when the deer goes 40 yards and falls over i am a believer:shade:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

I have a quiver filled with G5 Montecs and hopefully can chime in this fall. Very impressed with the accuracy of these heads.


----------



## Landmine (Aug 28, 2006)

Two shots and one dead buck and a dead bull. Short blood trails. The buck had it spraying. The el was a little high. Not as much but a good trail.


----------



## Ruthunter87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Guys I went and shot the Montecs last night at the archery range! Wow these things are great They do shoot just like my field points and just seem really smooth shooting for me. I really like them so far. Thanks for all of the great advice, and pictures look forward to putting one down using a Montec this year!


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

These threads are really pointless in a way.....unless you take this away from it. There are many variables that cause a good blood trail. Just because you double lung a deer doesn't mean you are guaranteed a good blood trail. There are lots of factors, did you hit a artery or veins, just pass through the lungs, high exit, low exit, no exit, etc. Sharpness of the head and cutting diameter are going to factor in no doubt....but think of it like this. We have all been cut right? Sometimes you bleed badly and sometimes you don't. Do you think what cut you is what caused you to bleed the way you did? Nope it's the location of the cut.....
Shooting an animal or two or three isn’t a lot to base the overall performance of a BH. UNLESS it fails…..then once is enough. By failing I mean breakage not the fact you “think” you got a great shot and just didn’t find the deer or had a bad blood trail. 
If you shoot ten deer with the same head you will have ten different scenarios…….you will drive yourself crazy trying to analyze every shot as a given rule. If the head hits is mark, penetrates well, is sharp and stays together…..you have a good head….the rest is shot placement with a small twist of luck.


----------



## clucas (Nov 29, 2009)

*Montecs*

These are pics of my blood trail from the 2008 season , he ran about 50-60 yards and dropped , complete pass through and the blood was everywhere , just see for yourself!!


----------



## Bax20ter (Aug 28, 2008)

i've shot 2 bucks with montecs with great trails.. shot a buck and a doe with strikers with great blood trails, this year trying the montec cs and hopefully have the same results. Very durable broadheads in my opinion and fly true to the target.


----------



## Moose364 (Oct 1, 2009)

I like them also. never lost a deer with them. But I would like to hear how yall go about putting a new edge on them.


----------



## mskrecek (Apr 10, 2006)

*Montec 100's*

They seem OK, could be a little sharper I suppose but they worked well the other day. Complete pass through at 45 meters and he only went 50 meters.


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

My story sounds just about like all the rest hear. I have thought time and again about switching from the G5 Montecs, but I just love the out right accuracy of this head. They really fly great. My ILL 8 pointer last year was shot at 37 yards with the 85 grain Montec from my 62# Bowtech Guardian shooting 266 fps and got a complete pass through right in the boiler room. No blood trail AT ALL the first 40 yards, then he stopped, stood still for about 3-4 minutes, then slowly walked about another 30-40 yards, and there was a pool of blood about every 8-10 feet over 4-6 inches in diameter. I actually new where he crossed a creek then lost sight of him. When I went to track him an hour later, I tried to actually "track" him, even though I had a pretty good idea where he was. He basically died in sight of my stand.

This year, I thought about mechanicals, but at the last minute I chickened out. I did however, pick up the 100 gr Montec CS instead of sticking with the 85 grain. I hope this will give me more cutting area and better blood trail.


----------



## v-hunter (Apr 4, 2008)

To sharpen the Montec's or any similar head just get the 8" X 2" flat diamond stones from Lansky in medium, fine and ultra fine. I only use the medium if they have hit the dirt or bone. I slide them point first 5 strokes to a side until I get the edge I want. I also have G5's flat diamond but it was taking way too long to put a edge on the heads since you are making shorter strokes on the stone.


----------



## MiBuckhunter (Aug 8, 2007)

Jellio said:


> If the shot truely was in the boiler room meaning a heart/double lung shot there is absolutely no way she would have lived more than a minute doesn't matter what head you are using so I'm not buying that the shot was in the boiler room.
> 
> And as it has been said a million times before Montecs will never ever ever ever ever feel as sharp as a trick,muzzy or any other blade becuase the angle of the blades are different....no matter what anyone says there the most durable head out there.


+1 on the Montecs & the shot placement. The heads have worked just fine for me with most deer dead with in 60 yards. 3 hits to the boiler room and she still did 200+ yards??? Someone may want to invest in a deer anatomy chart, 3 threw the gut maybe but ...... I switched from the Snuffer to the Montecs & never looked back...GREAT HEADS.


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

this is a great subject love to hear more opinions keep em comin fellas


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Montecs fly great, but most of the time leave a small bloodtrail. Just my experience with them.


----------



## achiro (Jan 26, 2009)

deadquiet said:


> These threads are really pointless in a way.....unless you take this away from it. There are many variables that cause a good blood trail. Just because you double lung a deer doesn't mean you are guaranteed a good blood trail. There are lots of factors, did you hit a artery or veins, just pass through the lungs, high exit, low exit, no exit, etc. Sharpness of the head and cutting diameter are going to factor in no doubt....but think of it like this. We have all been cut right? Sometimes you bleed badly and sometimes you don't. Do you think what cut you is what caused you to bleed the way you did? Nope it's the location of the cut.....
> Shooting an animal or two or three isn’t a lot to base the overall performance of a BH. UNLESS it fails…..then once is enough. By failing I mean breakage not the fact you “think” you got a great shot and just didn’t find the deer or had a bad blood trail.
> If you shoot ten deer with the same head you will have ten different scenarios…….you will drive yourself crazy trying to analyze every shot as a given rule. If the head hits is mark, penetrates well, is sharp and stays together…..you have a good head….the rest is shot placement with a small twist of luck.


I agree with you to an extent but after killing 12 deer with the Montecs, compared to a bunch more with other heads, I think I have a pretty good feel for them. As I said in my original post, my experience has been that in general I've had less blood than with other heads I've used. I've had a couple great trails, a couple ok trails, and a few with very little blood at all. I've only lost one deer with them(marginal shot) and most have died within sight of my stand. BUT, I've switched this year because I just don't think these heads give me the blood that others will. They fly great but other heads do as well. They are tough but I've never had much trouble with replaceable blade heads so that's really not a big factor to me. Anyway, if you are a sharpening guru and can really get them as sharp as a replaceable blade, then you probably won't ever notice a difference. I can't so I'm switching. BUT my montecs aren't for sale yet.


----------



## dstearman (Sep 26, 2010)

it aint the best shot in world but clipped the lungs i do beleive...ran about 20 yards with no blood then it started squirting out... picked my broadhead out of ground took it home sharpened it


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

I have been using 100gr Montecs since they came out and killed lots of deer, two hogs, and one black bear with them. I have had great blood trails, average blood trails, and a few poor blood trails. The poor blood trails were all shot placement, usually too high and the blood stayed in the body cavity. They aren't the sharpest heads but they punch a big hole and I get a passthrough on almost every shot. The hog I shot sprayed more blood than I have ever seen, it looked like someone dumped buckets of blood on the ground.


----------



## remington9292 (Sep 10, 2009)

hey people used sharpened rocks for hundreds of years to kill animals. Any broadhead will do as long as you make a good shot, which is the most important part of hunting,. If you are comfortable with em then let em fly. They will work just fine if you hold up your end of the deal


----------



## SAMSAM (Dec 11, 2008)

i have shot a few deer with them, my first deer had an amazing blood trail, the second one had little to none


----------



## achase303 (Mar 6, 2008)

one word......RAGE...:bolt:


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

achase303 said:


> one word......RAGE...:bolt:


With all the threads on malfunctioning rages,no thanks I'll pass and stick to my trusty montec


----------



## CW96 (Dec 9, 2009)

I hammered a bull elk this year at 15 yds. I hit him right behind the shoulder. I got atleast 20" of penetration( he ran straight away from me so I could see how much penetration I got) but I did not get any more than 4 little drops of blood.

Makes me sick to even think about it. it was a good bull


----------



## 9 point (Apr 23, 2005)

Great head I have taken many deer with them. The do need to be sharpend. I do a few passes over a ******* file then hit a stone for a few and they shave hair. Mechanicals are for lazy people that dont tune or sharpen. (lol)


----------



## Flatire (Mar 15, 2009)

my cow elk went about 30yds, didnt notice a lot of blood but wasnt looking for it since i could see the animal


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

anyone else


----------



## snookfishin (Mar 6, 2009)

Here is a doe I shot yesterday. I switched back to the montecs after shooting the strikers last season. They are very strong and very easy to sharpen. This doe ran about 30 yards and left a great blood trail.


----------



## still searchin (Nov 19, 2009)

Just like everyone is saying you will get different results with each deer I have shot 2 does this fall both have piled up witin 40 yards so it wasnt that big of a deal,I didnt see any blood on either for about 10 yards after that there were heavy blood trails both were dbl lung shots dont know if that matters or not I know I really like everything about there performance-as far as sharpening them I just use a regular stone seems to work fine IMO what ever head you use good luck but you wont be disappointed w/these.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> There is no reason to think the blood trail would be anymore or less than any other 3 blade head that is the same diameter with similarly sharp blades. I've had incredible blood trails and very sparse blood trails from what I thought were pretty much identical hits. Many times deer go down within 75 yards and leave very light blood trails because they've bled out internally.


*Not necessarily true.* You are not looking at ALL of the factors of a good head. The quality of the steel and ability of the blade to hold a razors edge all of the way through the animal is very important. 

Have you ever used a skinning knife to cut through hair and hide? Cutting through that can dull your knife surprisingly fast. I have seen a couple different BH's dull on elk with less than acceptable blood trails/internal cutting. Especially if you watch slow mo examples of the side of an animal being compressed slightly by the head on impact. I suspect the ability of the Montecs to hold an edge is suspect. I was shooting BH's into a block target with a buddy and after a few shots his Montecs were dull to the point of not being able to cut you- terrible. My heads were still almost razor sharp [though I always touch them up before hunts] Some of the older store brand knock off heads- and others!- have had very poor quality blades.


----------



## hcap1j (Jun 24, 2010)

Shot my first deer with a G5 Montec last week. Shooting a 58lb Eliminator II from 25 yards. She was quartering away, shot went in high in the back on the right side and out low in the chest on the left side. through both lungs and cut the major arteries at the top of the heart. She dropped after running 30 yards and did not see much of a blood trail but it was raining and dark. No difference from field heads out to 40 yards(as far as I have tested them). I bought 3 more.
Good luck!


----------



## mdjohns300 (Dec 31, 2003)

I used to shoot the Montecs. My only complaint was their sharpness, and they were difficult to sharpen. Maybe the CS ones are better. I switched to the strikers and love them. They fly as good as the Montecs and sharpen easier. Killed my bull with them this year and a buck last year. Both pass throughs and both went less than 40 yards with good blood trails. The bull this year even passed thru the far side shoulder at 30 yards from a 63# Drenalin. Can't complain about that!


----------



## svanderploeg (Mar 9, 2010)

I shot one last year with a montec at 17 yards and didn't find it. hit the shoulder completely my fault, I think its a great head and flies awsome. just wish that it had a larger cutting diameter. I just got some g5 tekans and like the way they fly.


----------



## kwhit (Jan 8, 2010)

I shot a doe this morning with a G5 Montec..first deer with one.."lack of blood" ?? NOT in this case..two kids (10 yr olds) came out and helped track the deer 40 yrds..found it in about 5 min. Sorry folks if you don't like them imo this is one HECK of a broadhead.


----------



## Trooper 08 (Oct 28, 2008)

I killed my first deer with one this year and I was not really impressed with the blood trail as it was minimal. I found the deer and it won't deter me from using them as I felt they are a great broadhead. The deer was jumpy when she came in so her adrenaline was already going and she only went about 80 yards but it seemed a lot further due to it being dark and in a huge thick bedding area. There was blood but not a whole lot but I will still shot deer with them cause they did the job!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I switched away from G5 Montecs due to poor blood trails. Three of us made the switch. They do fly well though.


----------



## gvgmoney70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Ive been using Montecs for the last two years, went to them from satellites that I used for YEARS because you can resharpen! We have unlimited doe tags here in Michigan so it can get pretty expensive buying replacement blades. Ive shot 6 deer so far, 5 out of the 6 were pass throughs, the one that wasnt was very quartered away and went in through the front of hind, through the junk out the ribs and into front leg... deer went 70 yards with decent blood. I have not had a deer go past 75 yards, all with decent to awesome blood. With my Mathews DXT I would damn near bet I could duct tape a spoon on an arrow and blow it through one broadside... Thank you Matt McPherson!!!!


----------



## PapaG (May 5, 2008)

Three years back...before the back surgery and later disc infection, I shot a spike with a g5 Montec. It went right where the sights put it....about three or so inches above where I thought it should go. I had the 25 yard pin 1/3 up behind the front leg, flat out broadside shot. Hit high as he was only 12 yards off and he, of course hunched down. A few small dots of blood and a fully wet shaft. I tracked this one on hands and knees for about two hours......not a long distance, but on my thicket you cannot see them after fifty yards. A hundred yards, up and downhill yards, maybe fifty as the crow flies, he jumped a fence. On the other side, splashes. Twenty five more yards and there he was. Not the head's fault. Passed through like he wasn't there. My fault for being too tuned in to the "spot" and forgetting he'd moved ten yards closer from my first "letdown" . Every deer is a story. I still use the same head and it's pack mates. Easy to sharpen, cuts like a razor and flies like a field point. No, they don't pay me.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> There is no reason to think the blood trail would be anymore or less than any other 3 blade head that is the same diameter with similarly sharp blades.  I've had incredible blood trails and very sparse blood trails from what I thought were pretty much identical hits. Many times deer go down within 75 yards and leave very light blood trails because they've bled out internally.


I agree 100%.......the problem is though they are not all the same sharpness. Some are sharpened better than others at the factory and the packaging also comes into to play a lot more than people think. 

Add to that some people stuff them in and out of quivers over and over and the foam will dull them. Some folks shoot them "once" or twice and think they are still sharp and hunt with them. 

Others get re-sharpen making them better.......or worse.

But again I do agree with you..........a broad of the same design and width cannot magically get better blood trails because of the name on the package.....it's ALL about sharpness. 

Last lady luck is always going to play a little role as well. Just because archer A hits the deer in the vitals and archer B hits the deer in the vitals......even if everything is EXCATLY the same you may not get the same blood trail. The heart and main arteries follow the same basic path in any living creature but as they stem out they vary from one to another. So yes if you hit the heart (or other organ) or a main artery or vein you will see similar blood trails But if you go through the lungs you may or may not hit arteries or veins as well. 

I have shot many animals in the same area with the same head and the blood trails are very seldom the same. The best way to think of it is like a road map is the vitals.........you have large highways and secondary highways, small roads and dirt roads. Think of those large arteries veins etc........and in each animal they vary slightly. if you close your eyes and place it on the map then that could be thought of as the arrows POI. If you hit a field on the map......your blood trail will be light. If you hit a highway and a secondary road you get a better trail. If you hit an intersection of two interstates you never bend over and walk right to the deer. SO IMHO there is some luck involved in every WELL PLACED shot. 

Of course the sharper the head the better. If you have never seen this test done take a picture frame and place a bunch of rubber bands across it. Different size and width bands to have different sizes and tensions. Push a dull broad head through and many of the bands (like veins) will roll off the head and stay in tack. Then take a very sharp head and push it through.........bands will fly all over your house......lol.....and that is what you want. You want the head to cut the veins & arteries NOT roll them as it passes.


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

achase303 said:


> two words......Slick Trick


I fixed this for you 

Seriously though I shot montecs for 2 seasons and LOVED the way they flew, but they seemed to get dull quickly and when they got dull, they didn't leave as good of a blood trail and I could never sharpen them as nice as I liked. I switched to the Slick Trick Mags 100gr. and got the same flight, easier to sharken aka replacement blades that are cheap, and a better blood trail with them. Havent looked back since.


----------



## KalEl (Nov 10, 2013)

*Three Deer, no worthy blood trails with Montecs*

So far, I've had good shots on 3 deer that I have seen. All within 20 yards. I have used both the Montec G5 and Striker on my Parker XP bow at 60 pounds. They hit with the same accuracy as the practice tips and I can hit an apple at 40 yards almost consistently. I'm also an excellent and experienced tracker.
First deer... hit it from my tree stand, quartering towards me, and only had a couple drops of blood with a pass through. I found it a little more than 100 yards away though, bled out internally from a lung and liver shot. 
Second deer... hit her solid broadside, just behind the front leg and halfway up. Passed through. She went to the right about 20 yards into some thicket and stood there for another 20 minutes before slowly walking uphill. Waited 2 hours and found little blood and gave up for the night. Found her next day about 400 yards uphill in a clearing. The arrow deflected on rib, taking out one lung, ripping her diaphragm open, and passing through her liver before coming out low on her abdomen... 400 yards and little blood. 
Third deer... hit it solid broadside, knocking it sideways and thinking it was going down there, but it too walked very slowly uphill. The arrow was still in it, fletching out one side and apparently the broad-head stuck in its right front leg's shoulder blade. It had to have been double-lunged. Watched it go uphill and waited a couple hours, thinking I had heard it pile up. Found a real good blood trail for about twenty yards and that got my adrenaline pumping but then that blood petered also out. We searched in quadrants that night and the next morning and found nothing. First deer I've ever lost bow hunting. Makes me sick.
I see Drenalin1980 made his shot THROUGH the front leg? What poundage have you got your bow set at? Did that shot accomplish a pass-through? A Montec G5 fixed blade? I've never tried going through that shoulder blade but I've never had to think about it in the past. I know it's 3 or more years after this thread began but I'm hoping some of you are still plugged in. I just hopped on here after these three deer of mine and using the Montecs. I had a friend tell me to go back to Thunderheads for more cutting area but these Montecs are as on-target as the practice tips.


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

I think you pay your money and take your chance, I ignore the sharpness question over the standard montec as I open the pack and have them shaving sharp very quickly. 

I could go mechanicals with bows ranging 65ft/lbs upwards. The question is penetration vs cut. If you can sharpen a montec then it won't perform any worse than any other 3 blade with the same cutting area.

For whitetail I would happily use a 1.5" mechanical and see bigger holes just stay away from bone compared to coc heads. I have a few different broadheads with me. Montecs both types, g5 striker magnums, atoms, 1.5" inverters. I like montecs simply because they are simple and accurate.

Blood trails are always brought up with all heads, bottom line is that it's the luck of the draw, every broadhead has complaints levelled against it. From slick tricks to vpa's to rage and qad someone always finds fault.


----------



## arrowflinger73 (Jan 19, 2013)

Used them when the montec first came out. they flew great no problem with penetration but seemed to me I could not get the blades sharp and out of the package did not feel like they were as sharp as they should be. tried to sharpen them with a diamond sharpener made by G5 did not work I don't know if it's because they are machined or what but shot two does through the ribcage in the high lung area and hardly any blood. Recovered one doe next day after coyotes ate the ass end of her the other doe I never found after two days of searching retired them to the broadhead box and switched to rages but am now think of switching to the exodus


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

I've taken 3 deer with the 85 gr, not great blood trails, but enough to track on. I love the way they fly and two of the three shots have been passthru shots. I shot a deer on Friday with a rage and the hole was larger but penetration was less. I'm going to stick with the Montecs.


----------



## haldermand (Jul 6, 2012)

A guy I work with shot this deer last night with a Montec. Awesome shot placement, deer went 150 yards with very little blood.


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

First two deer I shot this season were complete passthroughs. They didn't go very far and fell in sight, but the blood trail was very minimal. I have since switched to NAP Killzones. Of course I haven't had a chance to shoot one since then either lol. Montec G5 is a very good head just dont leave massive blood trails.


----------



## KalEl (Nov 10, 2013)

Gary73
Excellent feedback. Thanks. Honestly, I've never sharpened any broad heads out of the box. I've never found any that were dull. So you sharpen them no matter what? What exactly do you use to do this? I can tell you honestly, I have stayed away from the shoulder blade on these three shots. In your opinion and experience, which is obviously beyond mine, would you trust the fixed blade Montec G5s for a shoulder blade at 65 lbs? Again, I appreciate your input.


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

KalEl said:


> Gary73
> Excellent feedback. Thanks. Honestly, I've never sharpened any broad heads out of the box. I've never found any that were dull. So you sharpen them no matter what? What exactly do you use to do this? I can tell you honestly, I have stayed away from the shoulder blade on these three shots. In your opinion and experience, which is obviously beyond mine, would you trust the fixed blade Montec G5s for a shoulder blade at 65 lbs? Again, I appreciate your input.


For a montec to shave the hair off your arm you don't need to go past a 600grit diamond stone, loads of info on you tube. I simply go side to side with the blades laid flat on the stone 10 strokes per side with very light pressure. 

I ain't worried by shoulder blades on most critters, I put a coal shovel 15 yards away and hit it with my 82nd airbourne at 73lbs and a 450gr arrow at 29" draw. The arrow was doing roughly 310fps and it went straight through and buried itself into a brick. The broadhead was toast, it proved a point that if you do your bit a montec might not survive but what ever you hit won't either.

I have 17 standard montecs razor sharp right now and ordered 6 montec cs to see how sharp I can get them. Personally I would shoot any of the better fixed blades, qad exodus, slick tricks, g5 strikers etc they all work.


----------



## thechadallan (Mar 31, 2011)

Last year My bear bled like a water hose, 50 yards. My Couger fell dead out of the tree ( shot him thru front of chest, exiting on rear flank) and my wt buck with an imperfect shot died within sight. 
I'm going to stick with my montecs.


----------



## KalEl (Nov 10, 2013)

Gary73
A coal shovel and then into a brick?... Damn! Thanks for that information! I'll be taking aim on that shoulder blade as opposed to just behind it from now on. We have one week left before the gun season opens. Here's praying to the hunting god that I get that chance this week. Been seeing a monster 10 point on the trail cam, chasing doe. We have several other buck in the area as well. If I get a shot, I'll let you know how I make out. After this week, I break out my 30-06... no problems there. Safe and happy hunting, my friend. Thanks again.


----------



## unklechuckles19 (Oct 19, 2009)

Even though this thread is 3 years old I'll jump in. I shot a 7 point saturday evening with a 100gr montec, 8 yard shot 70lb Elite Hunter and the shot was tucked just behind the shoulder. The shot took the high side on one lung, exited through the other lung and low to the ground because of the steep angle of the shot. I watched him go down with in 60 yards of the stand. I followed the blood trail in the half circle he made even though I knew where he was down and I was impressed, it looked like a blood highway.


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

KalEl said:


> Gary73
> A coal shovel and then into a brick?... Damn! Thanks for that information! I'll be taking aim on that shoulder blade as opposed to just behind it from now on. We have one week left before the gun season opens. Here's praying to the hunting god that I get that chance this week. Been seeing a monster 10 point on the trail cam, chasing doe. We have several other buck in the area as well. If I get a shot, I'll let you know how I make out. After this week, I break out my 30-06... no problems there. Safe and happy hunting, my friend. Thanks again.


Here you go, hit them in the right place and they will go down.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1098665


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

15 dead deer later with 100gr Montecs I'm going to keep shooting them.


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

G5's BLOW! Tried to help track one yesterday. Arrow covered from one end to the other.
Not a single spec anywhere. You could visually see thru the leaves where the deer ran for maybe 80 yds.
Never found any thing only where the deer was hit.

IMO their just to dang small for a reliable trail every time.

1 3/16ths cut for me boy you can have'em.


----------



## Squrl (Nov 16, 2011)

montecs dont leave a gaping hole for sure, the NAP hellrazor has a little bigger hole, but if you want huge holes, go with expendables. i posted a pic of my buck i shot this year, only found drops of blood but saw where he went down, shot him with a montec, posted pics last year of a rage shot through a doe she PAINTED blood on every thing she ran by for 30 yards.


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

Squrl said:


> montecs dont leave a gaping hole for sure, the NAP hellrazor has a little bigger hole, but if you want huge holes, go with expendables. i posted a pic of my buck i shot this year, only found drops of blood but saw where he went down, shot him with a montec, posted pics last year of a rage shot through a doe she PAINTED blood on every thing she ran by for 30 yards.


Can't argue with what you have said if your shooting enough ke and it's a deer I would use my 1.5" mechanicals or g5 striker magnums if there in close. I think if your shooting different animals a nice selection of broadheads helps. For turkey I would look at 2" mechs or magnus bullheads. For hogs or elk I would use a montec without any issue. 

Best of luck to you all this season whatever you choose.


----------



## Coyote B (Nov 4, 2013)

I seemed to have had the same experience as everyone else. Low-decent blood trail, but amazing penetration and the animals have only gone max 50 yards. 

To sharpen mine I get a whet stone, put 3 in 1 oil on it, lay the Montec flat and grind it in the same direction 7-8 times pressing firmly, then 4-5 times pressing softly. Gets them pretty dang sharp, even after being used on a hog or deer.


----------



## howie (Apr 7, 2004)

Looking at these entry/exit wounds I believe some Bowhunters should learn whitetail deer anatomy 101.
Some of these wound channels are nothing short of paunch/liver shots and are no where near the vital triangle where the lungs/heart are located and people wonder why there's very little in the way of blood trails. 
Shoot them more forward in the chest cavity, not in the goots!
Flame away!


----------



## Square_Dancer (Nov 12, 2012)

Go with Grim Reaper Whitetail Specials. 3 x 2" cutting blades = tissue damage and blood trails.


----------



## rmiranda134 (Aug 28, 2011)

Shot a deer at 33 yards quartering away. Was high in between spine and lungs. I had a blood trail and a complete pass through. I didn't find the deer. The montecs fly great and have shot deer in the past. The last one being a doe and she dropped within sight. I can't make a final decision with these broad heads. I'm gonna try some mechanicals. Rocket side winders. Like I said montecs fly great. I think I want to see what happens with a larger cutting diameter. If the rockets don't help me out I'm going back to montecs.


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

rmiranda134 said:


> Shot a deer at 33 yards quartering away. Was high in between spine and lungs. I had a blood trail and a complete pass through. I didn't find the deer. The montecs fly great and have shot deer in the past. The last one being a doe and she dropped within sight. I can't make a final decision with these broad heads. I'm gonna try some mechanicals. Rocket side winders. Like I said montecs fly great. I think I want to see what happens with a larger cutting diameter. If the rockets don't help me out I'm going back to montecs.


Rocket steelheads are pretty good.


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 22, 2013)

achiro said:


> I've switched away from them. They are a good head but I just can't get them as sharp as I really want(Yes I use the CS) and I do personally believe that is why there isn't as much blood. I've used several broadheads over the years and these consistently leave less blood than any others I've used. Yes, the animals are just as dead but there are choices out there that will kill and leave more blood while doing it.


a guy told me to get 400, 600, and 800 fine sandpaper (for auto body work) and I could easily sharpen the Montecs on that. First draw on each side of blades with black marker. You'll know you've got a fine edge when you see steel the whole length. But start with 400... just lay the head flat and go in circles. Flip, n repeat for each section. Then move to 600... etc etc...then to 800... you'll get those fine edges back.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Beefcake said:


> a guy told me to get 400, 600, and 800 fine sandpaper (for auto body work) and I could easily sharpen the Montecs on that. First draw on each side of blades with black marker. You'll know you've got a fine edge when you see steel the whole length. But start with 400... just lay the head flat and go in circles. Flip, n repeat for each section. Then move to 600... etc etc...then to 800... you'll get those fine edges back.


To finish the edge on mine (to the point I could shave with them (an OCD of mine)) I ran them on a steel verry lightly (tip to edge flat on both blade fins) just like you would sharpen them on a stone. Hope this helps!


----------



## Square_Dancer (Nov 12, 2012)

rmiranda134 said:


> Shot a deer at 33 yards quartering away. Was high in between spine and lungs. I had a blood trail and a complete pass through. I didn't find the deer. The montecs fly great and have shot deer in the past. The last one being a doe and she dropped within sight. I can't make a final decision with these broad heads. I'm gonna try some mechanicals. Rocket side winders. Like I said montecs fly great. I think I want to see what happens with a larger cutting diameter. If the rockets don't help me out I'm going back to montecs.


Shot placement is king when it comes to archery or firearms hunting.


----------



## ejp419 (Aug 8, 2013)

They are great broadhead, virtually indestructable, but likes been said bloodtrails aren't the greatest sometimes. They put deer down tho, and fly great. I've shot a few deer with them and yesterday my 13 yr old son shot his first deer with a bow (6 pointer) using them. He hit back lung, liver, and top stomach. The deer went 30 yds, laid down, and died! I've switched to Ramcats this year. They leave amazing blood trails for a fixed blade!!!


----------



## wgeorge (Dec 13, 2012)

shot only one deer with g5 montec. shot was good, maybe a touch back. deer ran 70 yards and crashed. deer wasn't gushing but when I back tracked from where I found the deer it actually bled pretty good. it just took about 20 yds to start. I only shoot the g5 strikers now. have shot several deer and hogs and have got pass throughs on all even through shoulder on quartering away shots. Use a mid weight arrow about 460 grains. 70# 27" draw.


----------



## smcarthur (Oct 23, 2012)

I've noticed that too, I still feel that they are a good broad head but I liked my muzzy mx3 better even though the blades bend out of shape after a hit.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

.

My buddy took a hard quartering away shot with a Montec. Deer got away. Found about 8 drops of blood about 300 yards away. I thought it would have hit one lung or gut. No clue how that deer wasn't dead. Don't blame the BH. My bro shot one with a QAD this year. Recovered that one. 
.


----------



## milesthehunta (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't understand how it could be a smaller trail then any other broad head that size.


----------



## 2nd_Shot (Feb 24, 2010)

He died 30 yards from where he was shot. 25 yard shot, Quartering away and exit was just behind front leg. Bow set at 58 lbs and total arrow weight is 363 gr.


----------



## guttndeer (Sep 2, 2012)

I use g5s and have tried tons of other heads...love the g5s. I have had deer drop in place and also some take a good run.some bled all over others hardly any blood trail. One thing i did notice when there wasnt much blood trail the lungs were FULL OF BLOOD. So with that said its doing what its supposed to.killing the deer. There is way more to tracking that following blood. All depends on speed and kenetic energy. A slower harder hitting shot can make a bigger hole to leak blood out a faster hitting shot will make a bit smaller hole and fast flowing blood will tend to fill in lungs and inside deer because it cant come outside as fast as its pumping.


----------



## dkoeppel (Mar 1, 2009)

The folks at G5 are pretty smart....they knew they needed to sell other items in addition to the Montecs or they'd go broke.....:wink:

The Montecs are so good that if you buy 6 and keep them sharpened on a flat stone, you'll kill every animal you hit well and then you'll be able to pass them down to your grand-kids when you're too old to bow hunt.

Montecs are the height of simplicity, they fly beautifully and are simple to sharpen to a mirror edge on a flat stone....they'll kill deer fast if you do your part.

Just my 2 cents.....


----------



## damage618 (Oct 1, 2014)

Struttinhoyt88 said:


> If you put it where it counts I don't give a [email protected] what broadhead you shoot it'll do the job....
> 
> Montec's have shot great for me... I killed several deer in the past with em, Didn't have one go over 65 yds...
> 
> Hell I killed 3 last year with the same arrow and broadhead, sharpin' them on a diamond stone and put it threw another one.... They are the most durable broadhead on the market hands down...


 Durable? yes. accurate? questionable 
The problem i'm having with these broad heads are the amount of blood i'm getting from a quality shot, and by quality i mean 2 lungs complete pass through. not once but 2 times. i have only used Muzzy in the past and i switched to these 3 years ago.
Since the switch i shot a 196 inch 12 point at 7 yards beautiful shot, this deer was old and big and had a lot of heart, he took off and ran about 200 yards through the woods before falling to his death near a lake, the problem is i had little to no blood at all. Try finding a deer 200 yards away by just tracking him, luckily i knew the land well, and i have 26 years bow hunting experience or i would have never found this deer, if it would have been night time, i would have never found him. I cant count how many times i almost gave up, there was simply no blood. i don't have pictures, but my dad could not believe his eyes when he saw both holes in the deer and the amazing shot. we were both shocked he didn't bleed externally and that he ran so far. 2nd deer was a 110 lb doe, i shot her at 28 yards again another beautiful shot mid rib section and exited lower rib section, she was in a open corn field that was cut. she ran about 20 yards and stood there it was about 15 minutes before dark, she literally stood there for 5 minutes i'm not exaggerating, finally i took out my binoculars and i saw something red on her leg, this deer walked away like nothing happened, after she was out of site i climbed down the tree, walked out to where i first shot her, blood on the ground and my arrow was covered with blood. i walked to where she stood for 5 minutes and there was 4 drops on the ground......i followed her tracks where she walked and i saw no blood at all, NONE. i figured it was a leg shot or something so i began to walk back to my ranger to go home when i heard the doe crying in the woods about 100 yards away in the direction where she walked. that got my attention so i stood there until i heard her again, i could hear the leaves making noise, when i realized Coyotes had found her all ready, so i ran down toward the noise, the coyotes ran away and there deer was there taking her last few breaths, this was at least 30 minutes after the initial shot, again i'm not exaggerating. once again the shot i put on this deer she should have been dead within 30 seconds after i shot her, instead she didn't die for 25-30 minutes and didn't bleed either.......if this happened one time i would say it was a fluke, but twice,,nah i'm going back to muzzy, they have been faithful for 15 years. Do what you want or say what you want, i killed my first deer in 1987 with bow, and i have never seen anything like this, while siting my bow in after keeping a 2inch group with target tips, i put the G5's on it and it shoots 12 inches to the right....explain that? I'm tired of scratching my head over these broad heads, and i nearly lost the biggest deer of my life because of them. Good luck to anyone who feels the need to use them, you're going to need it.


----------



## damage618 (Oct 1, 2014)

trucker3573 said:


> EXACTLY....for the millionth damn time. Broadheads are not rocket science. They are simply razors that are going to cut a certain hole, just like any other there size. There are sooooo many other variables that have to do with blood trails. Please for the love of god, stop blaming the damn head!!!!! These dumb ass threads should get the op a ban on here.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


Actually you're wrong, G5 are different then most heads, the angle of the cut, the head and the blade are one solid peace, great for penetration, but bad at doing any damage on the inside of the animal on its way through, hince the reason 95% of the people on here are saying they are not seeing much blood, still works fine if the animal dies in site of you. Just dont shoot anything big and the g5 will be fine, keep a spare head with a muzzy on it if i big bucks walks up to you.


----------

